
Pushing silicon to its limits: the UK research putting superspin on Moore’s law - probotika
https://connect.innovateuk.org/web/eec/article-view/-/blogs/pushing-silicon-to-its-limits-the-uk-research-putting-a-superspin-on-moore-s-law-?_33_redirect=https%3A%2F%2Fconnect.innovateuk.org%2Fweb%2Feec%2Farticles%3Fp_p_id%3D101_INSTANCE_okNCIW6dT09i%26p_p_lifecycle%3D0%26p_p_state%3Dnormal%26p_p_mode%3Dview%26p_p_col_id%3Dcolumn-1%26p_p_col_count%3D1%26_101_INSTANCE_okNCIW6dT09i_currentURL%3D%252Fweb%252Feec%252Farticles%26_101_INSTANCE_okNCIW6dT09i_portletAjaxable%3D1
======
brudgers
Original: [https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/cambridge-to-research-
fu...](https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/cambridge-to-research-future-
computing-tech-that-could-ignite-a-technology-field)

